# canon 5d banding problem



## edu99 (Mar 13, 2010)

I have just noticed my 5D (mark 1) doing this recently .. consistently, when taking photos an odd horizontal banding appears in the top quarter of the image. eg - 







and closeup:






I tried searching the web but haven't found any answers. Has anyone else come across this? Is my sensor fubared?


----------



## edu99 (Mar 14, 2010)

ok looks like it was interference from a wireless flash trigger. that wasn't so bad after all


----------



## Hamtastic (Mar 14, 2010)

Whoa!  What trigger?


----------



## KmH (Mar 14, 2010)

That is not banding. It does look like RFI (Radio Frequency Interference) though.


----------

